# Common pond snail



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Are common pond snails hermaphrodites?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Common pond snails are asexual which means you only need one. Feed to much and you will have plenty.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh man..... thank you, haha. Do you know how to tell when they reach sexual maturity?


----------

